# Einführung, Tutorial zu JMeter



## RoNa (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe von Kollegen erfahren, dass man gut JMeter benutzen kann für die Überwachung / Messung der Performance einer Web-Anwendung.

Ich habe eine Suchanwendung, die im Hintergrund Datenbank durchsucht. Kann man hier JMeter benutzen? Kann man mit dem Tool Testsuiten speichern? Wir hätten die Eingaben in einer Textdatei.

Kennt jemand eine gute Einführung / Tutorial in JMeter?

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## The_S (19. Mai 2010)

Generell kann man ziemlich viel mit JMeter irgendwie überwachen/analysieren. Hab das Tool vor ca. einem Jahr mal eingesetzt. Deine Aussage, was du genau damit machen möchtest ist jedoch recht schwammig. Tutorials findet man fast keine. Würde euch empfehlen, einen JMeter-Experten für ein paar Tage einzukaufen. Ansonsten ist das wohl einzig (einigermaßen) brauchbare das, was direkt von Apache kommt: JMeter - Apache JMeter .


----------



## kama (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

die Frage ist was Ihr tatsächlich messen bzw. Testen wollt? 

Also für den Anfang würde ich mir mal die Anleitung durchsehen und die Tutorials die dort angegeben sind...

JMeter - User's Manual

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## RoNa (19. Mai 2010)

Konkret wollen wir die jetzige Suchanwendung durch eine neue mit Einsatz von Lucene ersetzen. Wir werden das jetzige Suchverhalten mit log4j mitloggen und so auch die Suchzeiten mitmessen. 

Danach wollen wir die neue Suche mit den gewonnenen Suchparametern 'füttern' und die Suchperformance vergleichen. Die neue Suche wäre mit HTTP REST erreichbar. Die Vergleiche sollten zeigen, ob der Umstieg überhaupt sinnvoll ist.

Das 'füttern' sollte JMeter übernehmen. Daher müssten seine Agenten die als einer Datei nehmen. 

Ist der Plan realistisch?


----------



## The_S (19. Mai 2010)

jop, sollte funktionieren  .


----------

